# Pamācības >  par ram un mikroprocesoriem

## parols

vai kads nevaretu pastastit vai pievienot kadu tutoriali par ram cipiem un mikroprocesoriem
p.s. kadi ir letakie rami un mikroprocesori

----------


## dmd

tas vairāk ir atkarīgs no tavām vajadzībām. piemēram attiny ar 128 baitiem rama maksā 85 santīmus.

----------


## parols

tad labi,bet ka notiek datu ierakstisana un ka nolasisana??

----------


## Delfins

RTFM

----------


## karloslv

right, divos vārdos izstāstiet tagad, kā vadīt lidmašīnu!

----------


## dmd

vienkāršā atbilde - 
ieraksti baitu atiecīgaja adresē,
nolasi baitu no atiecīgās adreses.

----------

